# Christmas dog



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

I just want to show off my puppy (Okay, so he's 10, but still!) on Christmas eve after we put out his stocking.
We ended up having to hide it because he kept trying to pull it down and steal toys out of it


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Merry Christmas beautiful doggy! You deserve everyone of your Christmas toys and treats! I hope you have many more happy Christmases!!!


----------



## Pancho (Dec 25, 2011)

thats SO ADORABLE!! <3


----------

